# Anxiety



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.

I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing. 

Even with all of the things I have done I still feel that I am not even close to being ready for what is to come. I have this awful feeling that come fall time things are going to be exponentially worse. I am stressing over family, that no matter what I say or do, just can't seem to get it together and start preparing for themselves. I am worried that they are going to look to me if things go bad. How can I say no to my parents? My grandmother?

We live on a marginally comfortable income. Our bills get paid, I have enough leftover on payday to add a few things to the stockpile or buy a new medical book etc. I still feel like I am not close and it is really starting to worry me. I have so many things on my list that I want to accomplish, classes I want to take, preps that I want to add. Its almost overwhelming and I feel like I am running out of time.

Is anyone else struggling with this? I don't really have anyone IRL to talk to about it. My hubs is more on board than he was pre-COVID but I still think he gets annoyed at times when I try and talk about concerns. None of my family are taking this seriously. I guess I just feel alone in this journey and like I am failing at it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Serious prepping can be a lonely journey. Most folks don't see the point because we always find a way to recover... don't we? And if you think about it, they are right. With all the crap going on in the world, we always seem to find a way out. Be it world wars, climate change, whatever. I think of it in terms such as a terrorist. Yes, we stop almost all the attacks, but they need to get it right just once. It only takes one crisis that doesn't get fixed. Odds are, in my lifetime that crisis won't occur. That doesn't stop me from prepping, because it only takes one.

The way I see it, as long as you are progressing, you haven't failed. Prepping is a lifetime journey... you never reach the finish line. Yes, you might get to the point you have enough food in storage for your family but then you start thinking about close in neighbors or family. Even then, there is so much to learn & stock up on. Have enough garden seed? Even know how to garden? Could you become self reliant without modern conveniences or trips to the garden store?

So much to do & learn... so little time.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

You are not alone. We suffer in silence as many who don't take what we are doing seriously are either ignoring the situation or completely overwhelmed by it. My wife just rolls her eyes so I don't talk about it anymore. I just keep chipping away. We'll never have everything we think we need but as long as you have enough to get your and the ones you care about a little farther down the road that is the best you can do. As for anxiety I practice Tactical Combat Breathing. I find that it works to calm me down. Especially in traffic at rush hour.

Godspeed


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Green Lilly, I totally know where you are coming from. Don’t feel like you are alone. You’re not.
Myself? I feel that I am pretty well prepped. But nobody can plan and prepare for everything and every situation. Just do the best you can. Anything is better than nothing and truth-be-told, a fairly moderate amount of supplies will get you thru 90% of situations you are likely to encounter. Few of us can afford a bunker filled with 2 years supply of food and gear isolated on 100 acres of remote mountainside. Just keep plugging away! That’s what most of us are doing, too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this almost constant flow of crap since Jenuary has changed alot of mind sets >>> if you still have someone that is still not convinced and is actually fighting the prep requirement - you need to move on and forget about their assist & actual usefulness in an emergency ...

unfortunately wayyyy toooo many preppers are thinking this Virus Crisis is catagorized as a top level SHTF and about as serious as they need to worry about ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Green Lilly said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing.
> 
> ...


 Hang in there it takes awhile for others figure out it is time to play follow the leader.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Green Lilly said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing.
> 
> ...


I have the strong impression the Lord has not appointed us to wrath and will see us through this current mess. I refuse to worry about it much orther than stocking plenty of guns and ammo. Little food and 10 k gallons of water from the cement pond..which surely not healthy to drink but in dire situtaitons it probably aint gonna matter what kills a person. Hang in there. Being dead couldnt be much worse than being alive. lol. Much better according to all the brochures. Put on the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Green Lilly, I think most here understand your concerns. For whatever reason many friends and family can't--or perhaps refuse to see what we do. Somehow they can't see that something bad's coming; probably soon. We can only use what we have to the best of our abilities. That's all we can do. Acceptance is key. Fear may cause us to mess up.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I have the strong impression the Lord has not appointed us to wrath and will see us through this current mess. I refuse to worry about it much orther than stocking plenty of guns and ammo. Little food and 10 k gallons of water from the cement pond..which surely not healthy to drink but in dire situtaitons it probably aint gonna matter what kills a person. Hang in there. Being dead couldnt be much worse than being alive. lol. Much better according to all the brochures. Put on the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness.


You have a pool? Lucky. Get a Berkey, please!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have the same situation and I came to the realization that I can't fix stupid. After all that's happened in the last few months some still won't get on board. Live in a state of pure denial. So there will come a time when the crap will truly hit the fan for them. All help and supplies WILL be shut off and they are on their own. Once you get that mindset it's very calming to not have to worry about them anymore. 

Carry on with your own life and STOP torturing yourself. Why go down in flames with the idiots.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't get anxious about prepping.

I get very anxious about the state of the union.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@bigwheel was on track. Think of your Biblical obligations. God, your spouse, your children. Then parentS and siblings and so for that some point your neighbors. You can not take care of everyone. You do what you can while stile providing for your immediate family. Others unfortunately have to get in line. You are the one that has to think of your spouse and kids. What is the emergency and what is needed and what is spare. If you do not, who will? Those that do not have immediately become good socialists and want to share your stuff while putting nothing in the kitty. When no does not work that is what firearms are for. Prevent others from enforcing their will upon you. Remember where your first second and third and so forth obligations are. Some adults will refuse to prepare instead they live for the moment. That was their choice. Biblically you're supposed to prepare for hard times. JMHO.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> You have a pool? Lucky. Get a Berkey, please!


The chemicals from the stablizer in the cholrine tabs is bad for internal organs and a filter cant get it out according to the last brawl we had on that topic. It can be distilled but I aint got around to building a solar distiller yet. I have the old glass door to use when I gets a round toit. Ortherwise folks just gotta toughen up and drink it..praying over it in advance of course. lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> The chemicals from the stablizer in the cholrine tabs is bad for internal organs and a filter cant get it out according to the last brawl we had on that topic. It can be distilled but I aint got around to building a solar distiller yet. I have the old glass door to use when I gets a round toit. Ortherwise folks just gotta toughen up and drink it..praying over it in advance of course. lol.


Sorry, forgive me. It's only because I'm fond of you that I nag.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tahiti-s-breeze-the-future-of-pool-water-is-clean/coming_soon


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks cool. We just need to know how much is it. lol Hopefuly we will hear about it getting launched. Only thing that could get person in our pool is the chemicals I think.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Looks cool. We just need to know how much is it. lol Hopefuly we will hear about it getting launched. Only thing that could get person in our pool is the chemicals I think.


If nothing else, boil it and use and old sock with a coffee filter and say your prayers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"Today is a good day to die"

My point, @Green Lilly, is you, me and everyone will certainly die one day. All of us.

Why not today?

If you believe in God, our Lord and Jesus Christ our Savior, then why not today?

Live your life honorably and prepare steadfastly. Do not worry about it or have anxiety over it.

Today is a good day to die...



Green Lilly said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Green Lilly said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing.
> 
> ...


The best advice I can give is to just quit being a prepper. (Yes, you read that right. Just stop prepping.)

Instead, focus on living a self-sufficient life. To be self-sufficient you will need most of the same tools, supplies and skills as you need for prepping. But give up the anticipatory dread. Most "true preppers" I know go through life always looking for the spark that is going to blow up the flour mill.

If you read some of the posts here at the beginning of the Zip-flu, you know exactly what I mean. How many posts here were predicting 3-4% fatality from the corona? There were several folks that were damn near out of their minds over it. I think some were even looking forward to the prospect.

All that worry is just too much work for no reward. Instead of trying to figure out how to survive the current chaos we find ourselves in, figure out how to divorce yourself from it completely. Just do the "prepping" you need to do to not even have to interact with the crazies and to improve your current life in the process. Once you figure that out, you can start to see the humor in the situation. And let me tell you, it is damn funny to watch a rioter bounce off the windshield of a car at 30MPH if you have the right attitude!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> "Today is a good day to die"


I think that was attributed to Crazy Horse.
@Green Lilly Most people suffer from Normalcy Bias. Bad things happen to other people. We all have faced that. My wife is only on board somewhat.

Just something to consider here. You have talked about this and been shut out. Now is the time to shut up. These same people who ignored your warning will be some of the first to arrive at your door when things go south. And yes, they will expect you to take care of them. After all, you have what they need.

My family is gone except for a niece I don't hear much from except on holidays. I prep for my wife and I but she will expect me to take care of her family. So I go from 2 to 8. I'm okay with that but this is my limit and this is really stretching the boundaries for me.

I may be able to do a little charity here and there but that won't be much.

The way you are doing this is the best way you are able. Keep after it and you'll find a way. Also think about storing seeds. A garden will be a must have when it gets ugly.

What's going to be the spark? Your guess is as good as mine. All of this could blow over and things could return to normal. Can I say that with certainty? No. Can you prepare for all events? Again no. You do what you feels right for you and your family. Only God knows what and when. Me, I'm just guessing and I have been wrong so far. Still I hope I get to pass on my preps to a family member and that I never have to use them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am where I am and the world is where it’s at. I can do as much as I can about me. Worry? No reason to worry. Do the best that you can. When things go sideways be ready to act and not react. Action inspires boldness; reaction inspires fear. Fear hastens bad things to come.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can only do what you can do, and trust me, the world will do what it's going to do no matter what you do. Do the best you can with what you have for you and yours but live your damn life. There are those who would suggest dying is easy, it's the living that's hard, so don't fret about death so much you forget to live your life.

Now, do I think we are in serious trouble? Undoubtedly, and this silly China bug is the least of it. Am I prepared? You bet the hell I am. More then most and not as much as some. I am as prepared as best I can be with what I have, but that sure as hell ain't stopping me from living my life the way I want. Have a drink, throw some meat on the pit, and find ya a cute hippy chick to kiss. Life is short and death will surely come.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My God is with me, and if my God is with me ... how am I to fail?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You can only do what you can do, and trust me, the world will do what it's going to do no matter what you do. Do the best you can with what you have for you and yours but live your damn life. There are those who would suggest dying is easy, it's the living that's hard, so don't fret about death so much you forget to live your life.
> 
> Now, do I think we are in serious trouble? Undoubtedly, and this silly China bug is the least of it. Am I prepared? You bet the hell I am. More then most and not as much as some. I am as prepared as best I can be with what I have, but that sure as hell ain't stopping me from living my life the way I want. Have a drink, throw some meat on the pit, and find ya a cute hippy chick to kiss. Life is short and death will surely come.


How are you doing these days, my Friend?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I do think it's time to ramp it up on rice, beans and ammo. Water supply. The basics.

Many look towards November. Because if the Trumpster wins--and I sure hope he does--but if he does I guess we're in for lots more riots and more idiocy from the cretins and barbarians. 

Also much more trouble from the big boys; the global elites who want a totalitarian one world government. Who knows what's up their proverbial sleeves? I shudder to think.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> How are you doing these days, my Friend?


Hangin tuff my friend. I miss the hell out of her but I am hangin tuff.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Annie said:


> I do think it's time to ramp it up on rice, beans and ammo. Water supply. The basics.
> 
> Many look towards November. Because if the Trumpster wins--and I sure hope he does--but if he does I guess we're in for lots more riots and more idiocy from the cretins and barbarians.
> 
> Also much more trouble from the big boys; the global elites who want a totalitarian one world government. Who knows what's up their proverbial sleeves? I shudder to think.


Post election is going to be a huge shit storm regardless of who wins. I'm not looking forward to it. But I suspect it will be worse if Trump wins. The socialist nut jobs will become unhinged.
I also suspect that Trump will unleash holy hell on them since he won't be facing any re-election again. "Trump unchained" is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Post election is going to be a huge shit storm regardless of who wins. I'm not looking forward to it. But I suspect it will be worse if Trump wins. The socialist nut jobs will become unhinged.
> I also suspect that Trump will unleash holy hell on them since he won't be facing any re-election again. "Trump unchained" is going to be fun to watch!


An "Unchained Trump" could be a good thing, or a bad thing. Either way this election won't settle things.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Hangin tuff my friend. I miss the hell out of her but I am hangin tuff.


Good, I knew you would.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

CapitalKane49p said:


> You are not alone. We suffer in silence as many who don't take what we are doing seriously are either ignoring the situation or completely overwhelmed by it. My wife just rolls her eyes so I don't talk about it anymore. I just keep chipping away. We'll never have everything we think we need but as long as you have enough to get your and the ones you care about a little farther down the road that is the best you can do. As for anxiety I practice Tactical Combat Breathing. I find that it works to calm me down. Especially in traffic at rush hour.
> 
> Godspeed


In 4, hold 4, out 4, hold 4. It's relatively soothing. 
I am in rural SC, some of my neighbors prep, some of my students as well. I have a list of things I need/want to do, some need to be covert but how to do that I cannot figure out. It's a strange struggle, but in time it will be ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I have made a lot of changes over the last couple years trying to set my little family up in a better position. Moved out of one of those tight developments into a house that has 6 acres. Started a garden, planted fruit trees and got chickens. Have a water collection tank that captures roof water. Have the parts to do it on the big shed we built as well as the coop, just haven't finished the project yet.

Its been tough trying to keep up. Hubs and I both work full time, that and trying to keep up with the virtual school for the wee one has not left much time for the rest of my list. I did invest in a good All American pressure canner and have started doing meats, broths and veggies that way. I am trying several different methods to preserve eggs. When I get a few minutes at night I try and read through my books that I have gotten.

Some days it just feels overwhelming. I am stockpiling when I can and if I look at it with just my little family in mind I think I have done pretty good. But when I look at it with others in mind I know I have a long way to go.

I am thankful for this board for hearing me and reaching out. I will keep sending my prayers upwards and hope that we get through this tumultuous time OK.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife is looking ahead in terms of years of bad times coming.
She is stocking up not only on canned goods but basic ingredients to make food . Flour, sugar, yeast, salt etc.

I’m in charge of the “hard parts”: machinery, tools including hand powered ones, keeping a clear view out to the perimeter by keeping brush cut back, and of course weapons and ammo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Green Lilly said:


> Thanks everyone. I have made a lot of changes over the last couple years trying to set my little family up in a better position. Moved out of one of those tight developments into a house that has 6 acres. Started a garden, planted fruit trees and got chickens. Have a water collection tank that captures roof water. Have the parts to do it on the big shed we built as well as the coop, just haven't finished the project yet.
> 
> Its been tough trying to keep up. Hubs and I both work full time, that and trying to keep up with the virtual school for the wee one has not left much time for the rest of my list. I did invest in a good All American pressure canner and have started doing meats, broths and veggies that way. I am trying several different methods to preserve eggs. When I get a few minutes at night I try and read through my books that I have gotten.
> 
> ...


I would say you have things in hand and going in the right direction GL. Stay the course, things may be fixing to get hairy.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife is looking ahead in terms of years of bad times coming.
> She is stocking up not only on canned goods but basic ingredients to make food . Flour, sugar, yeast, salt etc.
> 
> I'm in charge of the "hard parts": machinery, tools including hand powered ones, keeping a clear view out to the perimeter by keeping brush cut back, and of course weapons and ammo.


Same here RPD. Those things are hard to come by even now. Every time I am in the grocery I am grabbing 1 or 2 more if they have them. Yeast is nearly impossible to find and so is bread flour. No matter what I am in the store for I always cruise down that aisle and grab it if its there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeast is impossible to find here, and online the prices are 4 times more that they should be. Or more.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw a 25 lb bag of organic unbleached flour from Central Milling Company at Costco yesterday - picked it up 
Like this one, only 1 25lb bag: https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Flour-10lbs-Each-20lbs/dp/B00CWRN1XM/ref=sr_1_4?crid=38UVMPIUQIP4T&dchild=1&keywords=central+milling+company&qid=1595256007&s=grocery&sprefix=Central+Milling+Company%2Caps%2C300&sr=1-4
Next shopping trip we'll look for the yeast.
We haven't had many issues getting things these days in our area...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This morning I went to the BJ's club for a couple of things including gas, 

which as a club member it is 10-30 cents cheaper at their pumps.

However it is 50-70 cents cheaper than at local stations.

At the club things were sparse as usual, frozen chicken stocks were much better though. 

Plenty of milk and eggs were there in full refrig cases.

The prepackaged deli meats and sausages were obliterated again.

There was about 15, 10# bags of organic white flour on a pallet, no yeast at all, no other flours.

All the Aunt Jemima pancake mix and syrup were gone again, 

so was the Bisquick missing, was not buying, just observing, have 45# of it left.

The expensive basmati rice was still there, but about half gone from the week before.

Plain long grain white rice was missing again, there was about 300 pounds last week, Friday.

No hand sanitizer or disinfectant was to be found anywhere in the store.

One of the people I talk to almost everytime I go there said the store has no idea what is coming in from the warehouse.

Saturday I went to Wally World, for the navy beans that were suppose to come in that afternoon, all 12 of them!!!

Well I got there shortly after they were put on the shelf, I got 6 of the 12 cans, someone beat me to them.

I have enough of canned and dried to last a year now without breaking into LTS.

They will go with 240 pounds of rice that is also short term stuff (1-2 Years).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It’s coming, folks.
And if Biden is elected, we are in deep trouble.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's coming, folks.
> And if Biden is elected, we are in deep trouble.


The only difference is how hard it will hit us if that AHOLE gets in.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeast is impossible to find here, and online the prices are 4 times more that they should be. Or more.


I just bit the bullet yesterday and ordered yeast and bread flour from Amazon. The same 12 pack of King Arthur organic 2 lb bags were 12 bucks more expensive then this time last year. The RedStar yeast was 3 bucks more expensive per jar then last year. I actually went back and checked what I paid for it last year. I hated to do it but its the first time they have been in stock since this all started and it was also Prime so I could get it in 2 days versus the weeks I am seeing elsewhere. That and I am striking out at the grocery. Have only been able to find one jar of yeast and 4 of the 2 lb bags of bread flour in the last 2 months of looking between 3 different stores.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's coming, folks.
> And if Biden is elected, we are in deep trouble.


Biden even understands he's running?

Trump's got this.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

As you have seen from others you are not alone. My wife and i have been prepping to the point of having moved onto a 6 acre mountain side and have been filling our cellar with totes of canned goods and necessities. We have a 650 gallon water reserve with a well, multiple generators, and a lot more. And our kids still roll their eyes as the morons in Boulder paint and protest and the world goes crazy. The bottom line is that God is in charge and we don't worry about what happens. What if on the day you realize it has finally come..., and your preps catch on fire and burn to cinders? What if your relatives died in a car crash tomorrow and didn't come knocking on your door? What if YOU were hit with a nuke? What if poison gas spewed and you all died leaving your prep's for some transient beggar? You can 'what-if" and worry yourself to death. Take joy in your task and give the rest of it to God. He has all the power where you have none but He also helps those who help themselves.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

marineimaging said:


> As you have seen from others you are not alone. My wife and i have been prepping to the point of having moved onto a 6 acre mountain side and have been filling our cellar with totes of canned goods and necessities. We have a 650 gallon water reserve with a well, multiple generators, and a lot more. And our kids still roll their eyes as the morons in Boulder paint and protest and the world goes crazy. The bottom line is that God is in charge and we don't worry about what happens. What if on the day you realize it has finally come..., and your preps catch on fire and burn to cinders? What if your relatives died in a car crash tomorrow and didn't come knocking on your door? What if YOU were hit with a nuke? What if poison gas spewed and you all died leaving your prep's for some transient beggar? You can 'what-if" and worry yourself to death. Take joy in your task and give the rest of it to God. He has all the power where you have none but He also helps those who help themselves.


Roger that!

And it's worth repeating.


----------



## dondiablo (Jul 23, 2020)

Bro, sport can helps you! I hope you'll be fine)


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Wife came home from the grocery store the other day and said, you need to go fishing, meat prices are getting crazy. So I hooked up to the little skiff and went and caught 37 white trout. Nice way to relieve a little stress and anxiety and put some fish in the freezer.


----------



## Aetherwizard (Aug 8, 2017)

Green Lily,

Fortunately, I began prepping for about eleven years. I feel prepared in all aspects of this situation. However, I have the same situation with regard to family members and neighbors who are not preparing despite my warnings. There is nothing we can do to live another person's life for them. 

When I went through my divorce back in 1988, my ex took away my kids and then told me, "If you really love your kids, then let them go. If the love was genuine, they will come back to you." I took her at her word, and I let her and the kids go completely from my mind and heart. We are all on good terms now, I'm remarried to a much better woman, and I have learned to extend that lesson of letting go to everyone. I still love everybody, but I no longer feel encumbered by a responsibility to any of them. If my mother does not want to listen to me and thinks I am wrong for prepping, then that is fine. It is a choice she is making. The same goes for everybody. When the SHTF, I will make certain that my wife and me are well cared for, and then I will extend whatever I have left to those that I can. I pity people for not taking this pandemic seriously, but life goes on.

I think what helps me most to avoid the anxiety, though, is to realize that most of what is happening at this time is just hysteria. Most of what is happening right now is just occurring in people's mind. The fear, anger, worry, and whatever, is mostly about what may have been in the past and what might be in the future. The key to surviving is living in the present moment. Right now, our Constitution is still valid; we still have free and fair access to courts if we don't like something; people can say whatever they want and I won't care because it is just words. If they come uninvited into my home, then I still have a remedy for that, too. But there is no point in getting strung up. Today we put away some more food from our garden, mowed the yards, and filled our gas cans. Tomorrow, we will continue with our life. We don't worry about what might be, we just prepare for the worst and live our lives normally.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Green Lilly said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope this post finds everyone well and in good health.
> 
> I wanted to reach out on here and talk about the current state of things and how it is affecting you, or not affecting you. I have been on the preparedness journey for about 4 years now. In the last few years I have taken it a lot more seriously and have been working harder to get my family and myself prepared. I have to say though, the last year has had my anxiety ratcheting up higher and higher as every month passes. And here in the last few months I have really been stressing.
> 
> ...


You need a hug. <hug>

Take a deep breath.

A lot of us feel the same way at some point - that we aren't prepared enough.

*No, you are not failing!* Should anything happen tomorrow - you have already something stashed away to help you get your family through so many days, or weeks or even months (since you've been doing this for several years now).

Your parents and grandparents may not even realize that they're already sitting on at least a week (or even more) supply of food!
Lol. People normally have so many things in their fridge and freezers. 
Just looking at what's in the fridge right now may be probably a couple of days' worth!
Instruct them to start eating the perishables first before they start opening cans in their pantry.

All we can do is try our best. That's all. Don't let it get to you. 
At the end of the day - no matter how prepared we are - so many things will be beyond our control. 
I could have a heart attack when the shtf! That's life! I leave the rest to God.

The last thing you want is having a nervous breakdown over this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think it is a rare thing when husband and wife are equally "into" prepping


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's coming, folks.
> And if Biden is elected, we are in deep trouble.


If Biden is elected - you'll have Harris for president in less than a year! Scary.


----------

